# Hello from Ohio



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello--I teach history and live in Ohio. After having horses for a good bit of my childhood and teen years, I took a 25 year break. A year and a half ago I bought a Spotted Saddle Horse named Arrow, he's 11 now. I'm looking forward to checking out this forum, it comes recommended by someone I trust!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

There you are!

One of the easiest ways to keep up with new posts is to click the new posts since last visit at the top right corner. That way you can work your way through the list. Instead of trying to go to each forum and seeing what is new. 

Lots of really cool discussions going on!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!  
Nice to meet you


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Happy posting


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Arrow! Great to see you here.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello there Arrow....I finally found where everyone went to! lol!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

